# Tau Pulse Pistol



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

one of the battlesuit wargear systems - failsafe detonator? says the pilot can eject and is left with a pulse pistol. is there an actual pulse pistol model or drawing of one so i can buy. model one onto a fire wrrior to represent this?

cheers.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

No there isn't C. You will have to convert one.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A option for you

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/tau/painting/wargear/2.htm


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nice one jac!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Pulled that right out yer ass, didnya?  

GJ!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What can I say I've got the whole GW web site memorised lol


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

its the ejection system thet does it. the failsafe detonator is like a suicide bomb


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump of the month goes to Kholek


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

one of the battlesuit wargear systems - failsafe detonator? says the pilot can eject and is left with a pulse pistol

hahaha imagine getting those two confused, but he/she comes with a jet pack as well and can't be targeted after ejecting I believe, theres a section dedicated to this function on the Tau site


----------

